# Sat 8/2 Floater Trip



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Weather permitting, I have room for one or two, leaving Freeport Municipal Marina Saturday 2PM returning 24hrs. 36 Contender, split costs. No Drunks, Drugs or Firearms. Must be experienced and have your own gear for Tuna, and we will stop for AJ's, Grouper and a couple deep electric drops for Tile. Please PM me if interested.


----------

